

How come Facebook is so secure but Twitter is not? - jgenius07

How come Facebook is so secure but Twitter is not ?
======
mooism2
Speculation: some of Twitter is still written in Ruby (I know they are
rewriting their Ruby into Java, but don't know whether they've completed that
yet), and the attackers got in using one of the recent Ruby exploits.

Whereas Facebook don't use Ruby (afaik they use their own custom PHP
implementation).

------
taligent
Your question is misguided. The real question is why are some technologies
subject to particular exploits and others not ?

And the reason is that technologies are implemented differently.

